# tobacco aftertaste



## polisjim (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi i had this amazing coffee once, all I know was that it had a great cigar aftertaste, been looking for it for a while now but not close anyone got any coffees that may be like it or close, i have my own burr grinder so i'm after beans, thanks

Jim


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Often get tobacco notes from Londinium beans - not cheap but highest quality.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

polisjim said:


> Hi i had this amazing coffee once, all I know was that it had a great cigar aftertaste, been looking for it for a while now but not close anyone got any coffees that may be like it or close, i have my own burr grinder so i'm after beans, thanks
> 
> Jim


What burr grinder is it ? And the coffee you had that was great , espresso ? Filter ?


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

The only coffee I've tried that reminded me of tobacco at all was Old Brown Java (from Rave).

... which I see they no longer sell! I'm sure it's available elsewhere, though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gcogger said:


> The only coffee I've tried that reminded me of tobacco at all was Old Brown Java (from Rave).
> 
> ... which I see they no longer sell! I'm sure it's available elsewhere, though.


Try here ....

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/1/old-brown-java.htm


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Sumatran coffee's are often advertised as having a tobacco aftertaste...


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Sumatran coffee's are often advertised as having a tobacco aftertaste...


Was about to post that. I had a Has Bean Sumatran bean a while back that had lots of spice, earthiness and tobacco in the mix


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I seem to remember the Cuban from Rave we had for 1 months DSOL bean had that sort of aftertaste as well.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeh, Cuban Serrano Superior from Rave very much has that cigar smokiness.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wobin19 said:


> Yeh, Cuban Serrano Superior from Rave very much has that cigar smokiness.


Scrub that, just checked my notes it was Paru Femenino Cecano from Rave that I was thinking of and was not subtle. Also, Brazil Rainha Estate Yellow Bourbon from Londinium, but that was last year, so doubt thats still on.


----------

